# What did you buy yourself for Christmas?



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

This year, I got myself a Nokia Lumia windows phone from Amazon for $59.99 with cover and glare screen. Then I really splurged and got a box of milk chocolate covered cherries at the $ store.


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

We gave ourselves five days at Kalaloch Lodge in the Olympic National Park!


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

(I got tired of messing with coffee grounds and half the time leaving half a carafe unused and then poured down the drain later.)


----------



## NapCat (retired) (Jan 17, 2011)

Dishwasher....


----------



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

I took a cordless hand-vac to a dirty santa gift exchange. I wound up "stealing" back my own gift, which worked out well because I really needed one.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Snow tires for my car and stabilicers for my shoes: http://www.llbean.com/llb/shop/43355?page=stabilicers-lite

L


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

We are finally going to take our old 8mm and Beta and VHS home movies and get them put onto DVD.  Before the film decomposes.


----------



## loonlover (Jul 4, 2009)

Intinst bought himself a new 7" Fire HDX.  I still haven't decided what I'm buying myself.  Figure I might actually go out tomorrow and brave the after Christmas sales.


----------



## geniebeanie (Apr 23, 2009)

Sewing machine, Gidget 2 Table, Ninja Kitchen System and a dell laptop with window's 8.


----------



## William Peter Grasso (May 1, 2011)

I don't really count it as a Christmas present (just a much-needed purchase, coincidentally close to Christmas)...but there's a new van sitting in my driveway.  
WPG


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

A 7 inch Fire HDX. I finally fell for one of Amazon's repeated offers!


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Good for you, claw.  I am holding on to my original Fire....but the new ones sure are tempting.

just sayin......


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

Going to use a couple of gift cards and pick up a torque wrench and a spark plug wrench/sockets at Lowe's. Maybe even a circular saw.

Or maybe some books on car mechanic stuff. We'll see.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

Moto X phone...lol


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2013)

I ordered a mosaic craft kit for myself online on Christmas. It should arrive soon. It's one of those kits with plastic pieces you stick on a big board to make a picture. I had one of these when I was a kid, but adults can use them too. The one I ordered has a picture of a big floral bouquet - it's really pretty. These kind of things relax me, and they're kind of like putting together a puzzle, except more intricate. I can't wait for it to arrive


----------



## Nancy Beck (Jul 1, 2011)

A few ebooks, what else, lol! 

However, the best thing I got for Christmas was seeing my aunt, who will be 100 next month!  She's still coherent and lucid and I hope she makes it to her birthday (and gets a card from the President). But just in case she doesn't, at least I got to see her one last time.


----------



## swolf (Jun 21, 2010)

We got this Ninja. Still haven't found a recipe for a smoothie I really enjoy though.


----------



## wilsondm2 (Dec 8, 2008)

I got a Bose Soundlink Mini bluetooth speaker. Hands down the best speaker i've heard in a long time. Amazing sound from such a small device. And what was cool, is that at Best Buy and Target, you can just hit the bluetooth button and connect your device, to hear your own music before you buy.


----------



## P.A. Woodburn (May 22, 2010)

Swolf, I'm on my third Ninja. Freeze up a bunch of bananas you can use that for the background. Take two bananas add some milk, soy milk, rice milk or whatever add vanilla extract or some coffee flavor, add frozen fruit. Tastes almost like icecream.


----------



## P.A. Woodburn (May 22, 2010)

Books and more books.


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

wilsondm2 said:


> I got a Bose Soundlink Mini bluetooth speaker. Hands down the best speaker i've heard in a long time. Amazing sound from such a small device. And what was cool, is that at Best Buy and Target, you can just hit the bluetooth button and connect your device, to hear your own music before you buy.


What is the model number of Bose you got? It sounds exactly what I am looking for.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

I was good to myself.  No one thing stands out -- a bunch of stuff.    No family so my Christmas list for others is short.


----------



## wilsondm2 (Dec 8, 2008)

Jane917 said:


> What is the model number of Bose you got? It sounds exactly what I am looking for.


you'll love it! It is the Bose Soundlink Mini and here is a link for a review with video, then the second link is to Amazon's page for it.

http://9to5mac.com/2013/08/17/review-the-bose-soundlink-mini-is-the-best-sounding-portable-bluetooth-speaker-ever/

http://www.amazon.com/Bose-SoundLink-Mini-Bluetooth-Speaker/dp/B00D5Q75RC/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1388256800&sr=8-2&keywords=bose+soundlink+mini


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

wilsondm2 said:


> you'll love it! It is the Bose Soundlink Mini and here is a link for a review with video, then the second link is to Amazon's page for it.
> 
> http://9to5mac.com/2013/08/17/review-the-bose-soundlink-mini-is-the-best-sounding-portable-bluetooth-speaker-ever/
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Bose-SoundLink-Mini-Bluetooth-Speaker/dp/B00D5Q75RC/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1388256800&sr=8-2&keywords=bose+soundlink+mini


I was thinking of this one.


----------



## wilsondm2 (Dec 8, 2008)

Jane917 said:


> I was thinking of this one.


You really can't go wrong with a Bose speaker imo, but, the reviews compared the soundlink mini with its bigger brothers and said it was just as clear or clearer and much more portable. I guess it's up to you whether you want portability or remote controll and dock - thats a good price for the Sounddock as well, I think.


----------



## Learnmegood (Jun 20, 2009)

Haven't gotten it yet, but tomorrow I'm buying myself a new car.


----------



## ireadbooks (Jan 11, 2011)

I bought a Jabra Solemate Bluetooth speaker when it was a lightning deal for $20 (normally $130.)

I already have a Bluetooth speaker and don't really need another but couldn't resist the price. I haven't opened it yet but it's highly rated on Amazon. 

Sent from my KFTT using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Pawz4me (Feb 14, 2009)

I bought myself a Pandora bracelet and several books.  DH and I are buying ourselves a new back door.


----------



## LBrent (Jul 1, 2013)

I was going to buy my grand daughter a Kindle, but my daughter got her a Nobi tablet instead so my kids got the Kindle for me!

I treated myself to a 7 piece accessory set for it from Amazon for $20 including shipping. It includes the case/stand, a Bluetooth keyboard that fits the case, a stylus, screen protector and a few other things. I had seen someone post about writing on thier Kindle using a similar case/keyboard, but that one was $60.

It'll be here in a few days. I'm excited. Yay!


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

nano ipod.... to listen the music that relaxes me...lol


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

I bought a package of horseback riding lessons, downloaded onto my phone.  Now I'll ride around the arena with an instructor giving me pointers through my headphones.  Neat idea! I'm hoping it works!


----------

